# In Regard To An Old Thread



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Way back in time, maybe as much as a year ago, I talkied about my efforts to build a table for my sister in Oregon. Before I finished the job I got sick and was out of the loop for quite a long time. Well, a few weeks ago I finished the table and sent by UPS, the legs and asked my sister to send a photo which she finally did this morning. At one time one of the members of the forum said that without a photo it just didn't happen, well, herd is the photo for what's worth. 

Jerry


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

That turned out very nice Jerry.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job Jerry. The main thing is if your sister likes it. Is that you or your sister being held in the photo?


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Nice job Jerry. The main thing is if your sister likes it. Is that you or your sister being held in the photo?


The photo is of my dad holding me.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have some that appear to be from the same general era judging by the clothing. Brings back some memories. I haven't looked at a photo album in quite a while.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I have some that appear to be from the same general era judging by the clothing. Brings back some memories. I haven't looked at a photo album in quite a while.


I'm 75 years old now, don't know how old I am in the photo but obviously not very old, my dad died of a heart attack in 1956 at the age of 44, I was 18 years old at that time.

The table is of walnut and the first table that I have ever made, made mortise and tenon joints on the rails between the legs and finished with straight tung oil. The table top is made of re-sawed piece of lumber so that the two halves are what is referred to as a mirror cut, or I think that is what you call two matching or parts that the same on both sides due to the cut. Hope I have explained that so that it can be understood. I working on a second table now and am going to use a stain that is suppose to darken the sap wood in the wood. The tornado last month brought the project to a halt for a sort time. The roof of the shop is fixed now and the new planer that replaces the one that got damaged is ready to go, boy does this old guy ramble on. As the man said, "Thanks for putting up with me". When it's to hot in the shop to work, which it is now, I get on the forum and write these long unnecessary rants.

I am attaching a photo of the new top that needs the sap wood stained to match the rest of the wood better. The top is made of MDF with 3/8" walnut added. The idea is to see if the MDF will not allow the inside part of the table from swelling and breaking the outside frame. Will have to see how the stain works, and in time, will the MDF be stable enough to keep the frame from breaking.


Jerry


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice job on the table Jerry!

Good luck on staining and matching the sap wood...... personally I like the sap wood the way it is.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good job on the table, Jerry.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Jerry, I built a coffee table for my daughter 10 to 15 years ago that had an mdf top with a birch frame around it and it has stood up just fine. I covered the mdf with a piece of countertop laminate though. If the walnut isn't dry enough, it might crack, maybe. If it does you could fill the cracks and then stain them really dark and it probably wouldn't look out of place. That might even add a little character to the top.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Jerry, I built a coffee table for my daughter 10 to 15 years ago that had an mdf top with a birch frame around it and it has stood up just fine. I covered the mdf with a piece of countertop laminate though. If the walnut isn't dry enough, it might crack, maybe. If it does you could fill the cracks and then stain them really dark and it probably wouldn't look out of place. That might even add a little character to the top.


Charles,
Actually this table is an experiment due to the fact that other members of the forum have warned me that this idea may very well not work and so I want to see for myself if using MDF instead of solid wood for the part that fits inside of the frame will work or not. I did this on a small desk for my granddaughter. I am hoping that it does not crack. I gave it to her at Christmas and so far so good, but time will tell. At the time that I made the desk for her I was not aware of the danger of the wood swelling and breakding the frame. Just part of the learning process along with gross ignorance about such things. Don't get me wrong, I do not get ignorance mixed up with stupidity, thought sometimes I do have to wonder about myself.

Jerry


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The joints have stayed tight on the coffee table. The birch I used had been in the shop for a few years before I used it. The mdf won't change but if the lumber is not dry enough it might although wood won't move much along the grain, mostly across the grain. What's the history of the walnut you used? Has it sat around for a while? I know it's dry where you live so if it's had time to air dry for a while then it should be pretty stable. I'm thinking that if you have a problem it will be with the panels you glue to the top of the mdf. That's something I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> The joints have stayed tight on the coffee table. The birch I used had been in the shop for a few years before I used it. The mdf won't change but if the lumber is not dry enough it might although wood won't move much along the grain, mostly across the grain. What's the history of the walnut you used? Has it sat around for a while? I know it's dry where you live so if it's had time to air dry for a while then it should be pretty stable. I'm thinking that if you have a problem it will be with the panels you glue to the top of the mdf. That's something I haven't tried yet.


Charles,
I bought the walnut from a lumber yard last winter, so I don't know about it's history, I would like to think that it is pretty dry but of course that's only wishful thinking. One of the members on this forum suggested the MDF issue and is why I am experimenting with the concept to find out for myself if it will work. As I said, the walnut is about 3/8" inch thick and the MDF is 3/4". The walnut was rough cut material by the way and of course milled on the jointer and planer and then re-sawed on the BS.

Jerry


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Well if the proof is in the pudding, it appears this is not only proven product of your work, but also a beautiful piece of furniture. If I could do this kind of work, I would quit working and do these kinds of projects all day long.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Jerry Bowen said:


> herd is the photo for what's worth.


Good job Jerry! (And remembering back to that thread, I'm sure your brother-in-law is quite impressed also...)


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya done er up right Jerry, Nicely done!!!

Give this link a look, It's CZharlie Neil's blotch control. I've used this several times with cherry sapwood and the results were very satisfying. Take a look at the video while your at it. I can't speak to how well it would work on walnut, but I think it would be well worth a try, and at worst you'll have an excellent blotch control product onhand..

Charles Neil Woodworking - Blotch Control: CN Pre-Color Conditioner


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Ya done er up right Jerry, Nicely done!!!
> 
> Give this link a look, It's CZharlie Neil's blotch control. I've used this several times with cherry sapwood and the results were very satisfying. Take a look at the video while your at it. I can't speak to how well it would work on walnut, but I think it would be well worth a try, and at worst you'll have an excellent blotch control product onhand..
> 
> Charles Neil Woodworking - Blotch Control: CN Pre-Color Conditioner


Just looked at the video, very interesting. Another member of the forum and suggested a product, Behlen Stain Solar Lux and I have added it to the table top that I attached a photo of earlier in this thread, see the new attachment.

Jerry


----------



## Sunshine0103 (Apr 29, 2012)

I'll bet your sister loves the table, Jerry. You did an excellent job!


----------

